# French Brittany Puppies



## ROI

French Brittany puppies

I have a litter of French Brittany pups that will be ready in about a month. If you have never seen or heard of a French Brittany let me tell you about them.

Like any breed the French Brittany doesn't fit everyone's hunting and training style. With the hope of getting these pups into the right hands, I appreciate the opportunity to explain my observations of the breed and if you are interested please contact me with any questions.

There is a lot of information about the breed standard on the internet so I won't replay it here, other than to say that the French Brittany is smaller in stature than the American Brittany. They are considered the smallest pointing breed and have been described as "Demons in the field and Angels in the house".

My experience with French brits is they mature early and catch on quickly. They do some amazing things at a very young age. Early success helps motivate a young or new trainer, and helps to lower the frustration level of experienced trainers. They would be considered soft by some standards, so if your style is heavy handed this dog is not for you.

Both parents have been hunted in a number of different environments, for a variety of different game bird species. They seem to adjust well to different upland conditions, expanding their range on the slopes hunting chukars and huns and shortening up in mixed cover for pheasants and grouse. They will hunt the thick wet marshes, but if that is where you concentrate your efforts I would look for another breed. Both parents will swim, Tyke the male actually enjoys it, but I would not consider them waterfowl dogs.

Like the American Brittany the French is somewhat casual on point. It is more of a stop to point, rather than a ready to explode point that you will see with some pointing breeds. There is nothing prettier than an English Pointer on point with its tail high and its eyes ready to pop out. If you require an eye popping point, than these dogs are not for you.

Generalizations are dangerous when talking about hunting dogs and my intention is not to offend. I will say that the French Brittany breed as a whole may not have the nose or the wheels that the shorthairs, pointers, and setters have, but they make up for it with brains. I have watched them analyze a situation, come to a decision, and put their plan in action like no other breed.

If you are looking for a smaller mid-range pointing dog, that fits well in an urban living arrangement. A dog that eats less, poops less, sheds less, and still points and retrieves. The French Brittany is a good choice. There will be a very few of litters in Utah this year. If you are interested I can be reached at [email protected].

Long post Thank you for looking.

Pictures to follow


----------



## Texscala

Congrats on the pups. I know aboud the sire but where is the dam out of?


Get some pics up soon!


----------



## ROI

[attachment=0:1nwuy0gv]COCO 3_edited-4.jpg[/attachment:1nwuy0gv]

This is mom. 18 inches tall, 30 pounds. Runs a pattern out to about 100 yards. Strong retrieves. Very birdy and strong points. Hunted mostly on pheasants in Utah and Idaho. A few huns in Idaho. And lots of chukers in Utah. I really don't know very much about her line. We bought her locally and were told that her parents were out of South Carolina. I see a little Hunrunner in her papers, but I don't know very much about her past.


----------



## ROI

[attachment=0:314fus1y]Tyke 3_edited-2.jpg[/attachment:314fus1y]

This is dad. 20 inches and 38 pounds. Also runs a mid range pattern. Strong natural retiever. Very solid points. Great swimmer, he lives in St. George and has a pool. Hunted mostly on grouse, chucker, and pheasants in Utah and Idaho. Tyke is out of the Tri-river kennel.


----------



## ROI

[attachment=0:1fa4za28]All Six.jpg[/attachment:1fa4za28]

The litter consists of three liver/white females, two orange/white males, and one black/white female


----------



## ROI

[attachment=0:303o6hjx]three colors_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:303o6hjx]

A little closer look at the three colors


----------



## ROI

[attachment=0:2ailckhi]four.jpg[/attachment:2ailckhi]

Like I said before, If you are looking for a pointing dog that naturally retrieves, is the right size for your house, eats less, poops less, sheds less, but still covers the ground and points. Take a look at the French Brittany.


----------



## Ryfly

Those are cute pups!


----------



## CC

For those of you who frequent the utahbirddogs site, these photos will be familiar. Here are some photos of Tyke, the stud dog of this litter. He has been everything that I hoped for when getting my first French Britt. He has basically lived up to everything that I had read about the breed. These pups will be GREAT. If the timing was right for me to add another dog to my kennel, I would be keeping one of these pups myself.


----------



## svmoose

How much are you asking for them?


----------



## ROI

Thanks CC for posting up those pictures.

The only other litter in Utah, that I'm aware of is asking $800. I'm asking $600 for the females and $550 for the males. The out of state prices are at the higher end.


----------



## ROI

The puppies are growing fast. They are now six weeks old. I also have struggled with pricing, and have been told by those who are in the "know" that the price was to high. I have lowered the price to $450 for the females and $400 for the males. I will also be dropping the price for the person that wanted to pay the higher price. I think thats only fair. Thanks for looking[attachment=0:15y5zqsa]blonde_edited-1.jpg[/attachment:15y5zqsa]


----------



## blt4spd

How's the sale of these pups going?


----------



## CC

I stopped a week ago Saturday, and again yesterday, and looked at these pups. It was all I could do to stop myself from bringing one home! Guys, these pups are going to be good hunting dogs, and companions. All of them are using their noses, going into the bushes and hunting, holding their tails up, confident, etc. I did the wing on a string and got some stylish points. They are ready to go right now! I didn't talk to Karl yesterday so I don't know if any of the pups are spoken for yet. I don't think there is a weak pup in the litter from what I have seen. I might even choose the "runt" if I were picking!


----------



## ROI

Just updating some photos


----------

